# Outdoor Mid Atlantics



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

The MIDs are at Cape May this year June 5&6. Pre REGISTRATION dead line is May 22nd and REGISTRATION can be found at http://www.capemaycountyarcheryassociation.com/ 
Mail to
Don Denight
10 Sunset Drive
Lake Villa, Voorhees, NJ 08043
[email protected]
(856) 767-6357
shootsforfun_deni2nd on AT
Or contact Bill Cordes Capemaybowman for more info.


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

Lanes are clean and wide.


----------



## Bobbyson1a (Dec 11, 2005)

I forgot to send my app in. who do I make the check out to.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Is the shoot really Fri & Sat instead of Sat & Sun


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

Good catch Hornet:mg:


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

Sat and Sun 
Hunter and Animal on Sat.
Field on Sun.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

There is no late registration fee as indicated on the registration form.

The late registration fee was not approved at the directors meeting last year.


----------



## MarksWorld (Sep 14, 2006)

Guys the lanes are in fantastic shape this will be a great shoot for all who attends!!


----------



## Shoot4fun_Deni2 (Sep 9, 2003)

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I know it won't get there on Friday, but I'm going to put mine in the mail in the morning...I've finally rationalized enough ways that I can afford to come.....Just involves eating soup out of a can for a couple of weeks.....ukey:


----------



## Shoot4fun_Deni2 (Sep 9, 2003)

*Email*

Correct there is no late fees witch makes walk in registrations a possability. (good thing for the shooters but a adminastration night mare as far as lane assignments or giving our food vendor a head count)

So if you plan to attend and have not mailed a registration in. It would help us if you could have a registration form already filled out when you arrive and more importently E mail us a copy of all the information on the registration form. This way we will have score cards ready along with lane assignments. If not when we asign lanes we will do our best to put you with the same style shooters but we can not gaurentee that.

Thanks
Don 
[email protected]


----------



## Shoot4fun_Deni2 (Sep 9, 2003)

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## Shoot4fun_Deni2 (Sep 9, 2003)

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## aquaholic00 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey Don,
I want to come down but I have a BSA thing that may happen on the 6th. Waitng for confirmation from a YMCA.
If it gets bumped to the 13 th, I'm gonna be there.
I'll send in a registration w/o the money and pay when I arrive, if the 6 th frees up.

Doug Fogarty


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

*Mids*

Course has been treated for bugs should be none.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

My old mind doesn't rememberl, do you have benches around the range, or should an old getiatric geezer such as myself bring the sweetseat?????


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

Unclegus said:


> My old mind doesn't rememberl, do you have benches around the range, or should an old getiatric geezer such as myself bring the sweetseat?????


Yes all targets have benches and bow racks.


----------



## Shoot4fun_Deni2 (Sep 9, 2003)

*ttt*

thats because our club president needs them. ( the benchs;;;LOL)


----------



## aquaholic00 (Jul 5, 2007)

How many ends each for Saturdays Hunter , Animal and Sundays Field?


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

aquaholic00 said:


> How many ends each for Saturdays Hunter , Animal and Sundays Field?


28 targets Hunter and 14 Animal on saturday
28 targets Field on sunday


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

*Mids*

We are ready are you?


----------



## aquaholic00 (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks Bill,

That's what I thought (#ends) . I'm as ready as I'll ever be. Bring on the Sun!
See ya Sat. morning.


----------

